
Why would anyone write Assembly Language? - AlexandrP
https://2ton.com.au/videos/tvs_part1/
======
AlexandrP
> In this video I present a preliminary answer to the question "Why would
> anyone write Assembly Language?" by comparing identical minimalist
> functionality across 13 different languages. I compare Assembly Language, C,
> C++, Go, Rust, Python, Perl, TCL, Java, PHP, NodeJS, Ruby and Bash.

[https://www.opennet.ru/opennews/pics_base/0_1575786107.png](https://www.opennet.ru/opennews/pics_base/0_1575786107.png)

Bash almost always faster than python, perl, ruby, java etc.

